# Member Forums > Herp Science News/Herp News >  Can the Internet Save Snakes?

## bcr229

http://www.sierraclub.org/sierra/can...et-save-snakes

Very interesting article about how social media is being used to change public attitudes about snakes.  While the focus is on wild critters, the same techniques can be used to promote keeping them as pets.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-08-2018),_jmcrook_ (09-28-2017),John1982 (09-29-2017),_MD_Pythons_ (10-31-2017)

----------

